# [SOLVED] SCSI cdrom ATI Tech. SB700/SB800 SATA Controller

## Joseph_sys

I have SCSI cdrom/dvd but I can not find support in the kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64) for:

SCSI cdrom.

According to Gentoo docs.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml

I need:

```
Device Drivers  --->

 SCSI device support  --->

  <*> SCSI device support

  <*>   SCSI disk support

  <*>   SCSI CDROM support

  SCSI low-level drivers  --->

   <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

    Select your chipset from the choices listed below the above option
```

I've enabled:  

<*> SCSI device support

<*>   SCSI disk support

<*>   SCSI CDROM support

but can not find "<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support"

In addition how to find out which chipset I have?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Jan 28, 2010 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Joseph_sys,

lspci will tell your chipset - emerge pciutils if you don't have it

In make menuconfig, press / and enter SATA

----------

## Joseph_sys

I think it will be:

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

But how to list the chipset I have?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Joseph_sys,
> 
> lspci will tell your chipset - emerge pciutils if you don't have it
> 
> In make menuconfig, press / and enter SATA

 

That was it, thanks.

I have:

SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

Does ATI goes by another name in the kernel?

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED:

For: SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

one need in the kernel (in addition to the above mentioned):

```
<*> Device Drivers --> 

      <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

             <*>     ATI PATA support 

Symbol: PATA_ATIIXP [=y]
```

----------

